
Activision Blizzard lays off nearly 800 employees after 'record' 2018 - raiyu
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/12/activision-blizzard-layoffs-800-employees-record-2018/
======
icarusfowl
_" While our financial results for 2018 were the best in our history, we
didn't realize our full potential," Kotick said in Activision's 2018 financial
report. "To help us reach our full potential, we have made a number of
important leadership changes. These changes should enable us to achieve the
many opportunities our industry affords us."_

wtf does that even mean?

